# Bayreuth



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Did anybody go to Bayreuth this year? What did you see? What did you think?

Are you planning on going to Bayreuth next year, what are you hoping to see?

N.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Just received the 2018 schedule and booking form. Might try for Meistersinger and something else. Alas finances currently under strain.

Bayreuth is the most glaring omission in my opera travels. I really need to sort it out.


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

The Conte said:


> Did anybody go to Bayreuth this year?


Yes.



The Conte said:


> What did you see?


The first act of Tristan, then I closed my eyes for most of the time. Didn't like K. Wagner's ideas.



The Conte said:


> What did you think?


Outstanding conducting, very fine orchestra, amazing acoustics.



The Conte said:


> Are you planning on going to Bayreuth next year, what are you hoping to see?


Depending on time and money available, Parsifal.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I was fortunate enough to see a Ring cycle this year and I know it's highly unlikely, but I would love to get tickets for next year's Lohengrin.

N.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I cannot see why anyone would want to go to Bayreuth atm and see the half-baked regietheatre that goes on there.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I did not go this year, and won't be able to go in 2018, but I hope to make the trip with the next few years.


----------



## Morton (Nov 13, 2016)

This my third consecutive year of trying for tickets for Parsifal at Bayreuth so I am hoping it's going to be third time lucky.
As for why I would want to go, I’m 62 now so if I want to hear Parsifal in the acoustic it was written for I better get a move on.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

The Conte said:


> Did anybody go to Bayreuth this year?


I did. The 5th of August was my day, to be precise.



> What did you see?


Parsifal, in the staging of Uwe Eric Laufenberg.



> What did you think?


It was a day I hope not to forget as long as I live. Full review here: http://www.talkclassical.com/5564-latest-concerts-73.html#post1291509 - sorry for the horrible language, but it was one of those moments where writing about music really seems like dancing about architecture.



> Are you planning on going to Bayreuth next year, what are you hoping to see?


I am not counting on it. Experiences like this one are supposed to be one-in-a-lifetime.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Morton said:


> This my third consecutive year of trying for tickets for Parsifal at Bayreuth so I am hoping it's going to be third time lucky.
> As for why I would want to go, I'm 62 now so if I want to hear Parsifal in the acoustic it was written for I better get a move on.


Once you get to go you won't be disappointed, the current production of Parsifal isn't that bad, I saw it last season.

N.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

DavidA said:


> I cannot see why anyone would want to go to Bayreuth atm and see the half-baked regietheatre that goes on there.


I understand what you mean, but I think experiencing the world's best Wagner singers singing in the ideal acoustic for the repertoire would make it worth it for me, regardless of the staging. I hope I somehow get to go in 2018. Miracles happen sometimes lol


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

DavidA said:


> I cannot see why anyone would want to go to Bayreuth atm and see the half-baked regietheatre that goes on there.









































2010s Bayreuth starter kit


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Granate said:


> 2010s Bayreuth starter kit


I assume the final photo kit is for the performance!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

See Lohengrin! Waltraud Meier is singing Ortrud in 2018, her first time returning in 18 years.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Granate said:


> 2010s Bayreuth starter kit


Such a classy member.......


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Couchie said:


> See Lohengrin! Waltraud Meier is singing Ortrud in 2018, her first time returning in 18 years.


YES! (This lucky monkey has a ticket for the second performance of Lohengrin.)

I'm also gearing up for a visit to Pesaro, so a summer of opera beckons!

N.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Granate said:


> 2010s Bayreuth starter kit


I wish the cute guy at the end had come in my Bayreuth starter kit...

N.


----------

